

Ask HN: what's the web app for entrepreneurs which compares products from the competition? - mtw

I remember a web app from New Zealand which allows you to list competitors, list different criterias, and compare features. It also listed different figures automatically from databases &#38; marketing buzz from the internet.<p>thanks
======
TheBosch
I use the companies profiles on <http://www.crunchbase.com> and look in the
left hand side under competitors.

------
mtw
found it, it's <http://www.competitious.com>

